# emerse Kultivierung von Echinodorus im Gartenteich



## Epalzeorhynchos (7. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Dieses Jahr möchte ich versuchen einige Echinodorus Arten und Sorten emers im sommerlichen Gartenteich bzw. im Kübel zu pflegen. Ich hatte das schon mal vor einigen Jahren versucht aber irgendwie ist es nie dazu gekommen. Ich weiß auch nicht mehr warum, wahrscheinlich war ich zu ungeduldig was die Umgewöhnung an die emerse Lebensweise angeht und habe zu schnell aufgegeben.

Ich habe mir Anfang Februar diesen Jahres einige Echinodorus-Sorten bestellt und diese ganz langsam umgewöhnt. Ich hatte den Vorteil das die Pflanzen eigentlich schon beim Züchter emers im Gewächshaus kultiviert wurden. So wie es eigentlich üblich ist. Allerdings mit sehr hoher Luftfeuchte, ich denke nahezu 100%. Ich bin jetzt so weit das die Pflanzen bei mir im Zimmer am Südfenster stehen, mit ganz normaler "Zimmerluftfeuchtigkeit" (dürfte ziemlich niedrig sein) ohne das die Blätter eintrocknen. Eine blüht sogar demnächst. Sie stehen natürlich in einer Wasserschale, damit sie ständig "nasse Füße" haben!

Als Substrat habe ich das gleiche genommen wie für die Seerosen, normale bis etwas lehmige Gartenerde. Die Pflanzen haben die Töpfe recht schnell durchwurzelt. Wenn ich sie in den Teich setze werden sie noch mal im größere umgetopft. Ich hab sogar schon einmal gedüngt.

Mitte bis Ende Mai kommen sie dann nach einer Gewöhnung ans direkte Sonnenlicht in den Teich/Kübel. Dann werde ich sehen wie sie sich im Freien entwickeln. Ich habe vorzugsweise rötliche Sorten gewählt. In der Hoffnung das sie sich in der Sommersonne doch etwas rot färben, obwohl ich gelesen haben das die Rotfärbung und Fleckenzeichnung bei der emersen Kultur verschwindet.

Ich habe folgende Sorten bereits umgewöhnt:
• Echinodorus osiris 'rubra'
• Echinodorus 'Spidernet'
• Echinodorus 'Roter Oktober'
• Echinodorus 'Tanzende Feuerfeder'

Echinodorus 'Ozelot' ist noch am umgewöhnen.

Am besten macht sich 'Tanzende Feuerfeder'. Aber auch 'Spidernet' und 'Roter Oktober' (wächst sehr flach) machen sich gut. Ein bisschen mickrig ist die E. osiris 'rubra'.


Was mich jetzt noch interessieren würde, wie lange ich sie im Herbst draußen lassen darf (Ende Sept., Mitte Okt.?) und wie weit die Temperatur runter gehen darf. Natürlich dürfen sie keinen Frost abbekommen. Und ganz wichtig, wie überwintere ich sie am besten. Kann ich sie kalt bei ca. 10 - 12 °C überwintern? Evtl. zurückschneiden, sodass sie im Frühjahr aus dem Rhizom wieder neu austreiben!?

Ich hoffe es interessiert jemanden und es hat evtl. schon der ein oder andere Erfahrung damit!


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (8. Mai 2014)

Hier noch mal 4 Bilder.


----------



## Hagalaz (8. Mai 2014)

Ja mich interessiert es!
Zur Überwinterung kann ich so viel sagen: 10 Grad ist garkein Problem. Wir haben im Zoo im Becken mit den Knochenhechten auch eine Riesen Echiondorus ca. 1,5m x 1m x1m und die Anlage ist zwar geschützt aber nicht beheizt so das es im Winter auch mal 10 Grad hat und die blüht und wächst und treibt wie blöd! Zurückschneiden würde ich nicht und was wichtig ist möglichs hell wenn du die Möglichkeit hast.

So mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein wenn mir noch mehr einfällt schreibe ich es hier oder du frägst einfach direkt 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## MarkusP (9. Mai 2014)

Bei mir frieren im Folienhaus im Winter alle Blätter der Echinodoren ab, auch eine Eisschicht auf dem Wasser schadet den Pflanzen nicht. Alle treiben im März/April wieder kräftig aus und das schon seit mehreren Jahren. Nur tropische Arten können so nicht kultiviert werden, die brauchen auch im Winter über 10°C und Licht.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

na da interessiert sich ja doch jemand! 

@Hagalaz: Ist bestimmt ne E. cordifolius oder etwas ähnlich großes.

@ Markus: So hatte ich mir das eigentlich gedacht. In meinem Überwinterungsraum ist zwar kein Frost aber auch nur so 10 - 12 °C. Aber das scheint ja ausreichend zu sein.
Jetzt muss ich nur mal nachschauen ob bei diesen Hybriden was tropisches mit drin ist.
Was hast du denn für Echinodoren?


Ich habe mir übrigens noch mal einige Echis bestellt.


----------



## MarkusP (9. Mai 2014)

Ich habe v. a. Hybriden von Hoechstetter und Zoologica, sowie E. cordifolius, E. macrophyllus, E. argentinensis, E. opacus. Diese Echinodoren sind alle robusut und halten alle eine Eisdecke aus nur das Rhizom darf nicht durchfrieren.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo Markus,

hast du auch Erfahrungen mit E. uruguayensis/horemanii grün/rot in emerser Kultur. Die sollen ja nicht so eifach sein.


----------



## MarkusP (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo E. uruguayensis lässt sich, nach einer gewissen Umgewöhnungszeit, problemlos emers kultivieren und ist relativ frostfest. Die Umgewöhnung kann auch radikal erfolgen:
Ich habe die Blätter abgeschnitten und die Pflanzen mussten in emerser Kultur neue Blätter bilden. Auch Dennerle importiert Echinodoren von den Produktionsländern in Asien mit abgeschnittenen Blätter und zurückgeschnittenen Wurzeln. Die Pflanzen stehen bei mir in ca. 2-5cm tiefem Wasser - im Winter in ca. 20cm tiefem Wasser.
Im Frühjahr mit dem Neutrieb sind alle Echinodorushybriden sehr farbenprächtig, das verschwindet allerdings dann mit der zunehmenden Entwicklung, so dass bis zum Juni/Juli alle Pflanzen grün sind. Erst im Spätherbst kehr mit der Bildung der "Winterblätter", die klein und flach wachsen die Farbe wieder zurück. Die großen Arten frieren bis ca. 1-5cm unter der Wasseroberfläche zurück.
Leider haben wir aus Zeitgründen die Echinodoren und tropischen Wasserpflanzen aufgeben müssen, die bilden nur noch einen Restbestand und wachsen nur noch nebenbei mit, da wir keine Zeit mehr für sie haben wegen den Teichpflanzen und Seerosen, die wir selber produzieren. Auch neue Seerosenhybriden sind in der Erprobung, sowie die winterharten blau/violetten Seerosenzüchtungen und rund 30 Lotoshybriden.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo Markus,

ok da werde ich es mit der uruguayensis auch mal versuchen. Was mich noch interessieren würde wie gut E. horemanii (rot) funktioniert. Laut Kasselmann sollen die ja schlecht bis gar nicht emers funktionieren.


----------



## Biotopfan (15. Mai 2014)

Hei, na toll hier Echinodorusfans zu finden
Seit ein paar Jahren sind sie auch mein Steckenpferd...
Nach anfänglichen Verlusten und argen Problemen klappt es jetzt ganz gut
Der Winter ist halt eine arge Durststrecke, bei der Blattläuse den Pflänzchen arg zusetzen.
In der Wohnung an einem Ost oder Südfenster mit warmen Füßen geht es immernoch am Besten. In der Garage bei 8° gehts auch überraschend gut.
Die Blätter sterben zwar ab, aber sie treiben im Frühjahr willig wieder aus. Werde noch mehr in die Garage auslagern..aber erstmal die Doppelten Pflanzen...
HIer mal ein Bild meiner emersen Echis vom letzen Jahr
 
Ich schlepp sie den ganzen Tag spazieren..immer der Sonne hinterher und vor einbruch der dunkelheit müssen sie auf den Tisch oder rein, wegen den __ Schnecken...
Die haben sie  zum Fressen gern
Das die Echis im Sommer die Farben verlieren kann ich nicht bestätigen.
Viel Stickstoff und wenig Phosphat läßt alle Wasserpflanzen vergrünen...
Sieht man zwar jetzt auf dem Bild nicht so gut, aber ich kann die Pflanzen alle anhand ihrer Farben und Muster auseinander kenne. Klar, sind die Pötte alle beschriftet.
Brennesselbrühe kitzelt auch bei emersen Pflanzen die letzen Farben herraus
Ich habe ehr Zuchtformen als Wildformen.
Mich faszinieren die Farben auch unter Wasser...
Gleiches Spiel..zuviel Stickstoff macht grün

Wen ich emers noch nicht hinbekommen habe, sind die  Bleheri, Amazonicus und Tropica.

VG Biotopfan


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (15. Mai 2014)

Wow, das sieht doch super aus! Sehr schön!

Wenns dir keine Umstände mach kannste ja mal deine Sorten aufzählen. Würde mich interessieren was bei dir gut funktioniert.
Hast du deine schon draußen? Ich wollte meine ersten Echis nächste Woche rausräumen, wenns wärmer wird.

Ich glaub die E. amazonicus & Co brauchen eine sehr hohe Luftfeuchte um gut emers zu wachsen und mögen es auch eher wärmer.


----------



## Biotopfan (16. Mai 2014)

Hei, die Cordilforuse und die Aquartica stehen schon seit März draußen an geschütztem Platz, haben aber noch nicht viel zugelegt.
Die andern stehen im Gewächshaus, wo die __ Schnecken sie schonwieder traktiert haben und die aus der Bleherigruppe und die Helianthume sind in den Aquarien...
Die nächsten Tage werd ich bisschen umtopfen, weil ein paar die Pötte sprengen...
Schaun mer mal..
Insgesammt sind sie alle noch sehr klein für so einen warmen Winter...
Letztes Jahr haben sie bedeutend besser mitgemacht...
Emerse Wasserpflanzen setz ich auch grad...ich habs aufgegeben die meisten durch den Winter zu bekommen...
Ich machs jetzt so, das ich sie im Mai einpflanze und im Oktober wieder zurück in die Becken stopfe...
Anders gibts nur Tränen...man braucht sich nix vormachen...im Winter ist es einfach zu kalt und zu dunkel..ohne Zusatzlicht nix zu wollen...
Ich bewundere die Wasserpflanzengärtner, die das ganze Jahr über liefern...Im Winter ist das echt übel..und ich kann die Preise gut verstehen...müssen sie doch den Sommerpreis mit dem Winterpreis mischen>Mischkalkulation...
VG Monika

Hier meine Echis...die die aufgegeben haben hab ich grad rausgelöscht..aber beim Umsetzen werd ich vielleicht noch die eine oder andere Verschollene Pflanze finden...

Echinodorus cordifolius/macrophyllus /Großblättrige Schwertpflanze

Echinodorus Aquatica

Echinodorus Kleiner Bär

Echinodorus Dark Beauty

Echinodorus Red Devil

Echi Foxtrot

Echinodorus Frans Stoffels

Echinodorus Altlandsberg

Echinodorus tanzende Feuerfeder

Echinodorus  tellellus rot

Echinodorus tennelus

Echinodorus  Ozelot green

Echinodorus  Ozelot red

Echinodorus Osiris rubra

Echinodorus Osiris green

Echinodorus paniculatus

Echinodorus  Tournado Dschungelstar nr. 14

Echinodorus  Deep Purple

Echinodorus Rainders Kitty

Echi Regine Hildebrand

Echinodorus Roter Oktober

Echinodorus Bleheri

Echinodorus  amazonicus

(Schwarze Amazonas-Schwertpflanze/ Echinodorus parviflorus)

Echinodorus  Bolivianus

Echinodorus  Python

Echinodorus schlüteri/*grüner leopard

Achtung OT
Ich seh grad, Du bist Gärtner, kennst Du Dich gut mit Stecklingsvermehrung aus?
Ich hab ein mannshohes Seemandelbäumchen, das den Rahmen im Wohnzimmer sprengt...ich hab schon versucht abzumoosen und auchschon im Wasserglas und in Kokohum versucht Wurzeln zu ziehen, teils mit Neudorfs Wurzelfix teils ohne...
Nie was geworden... Jetzt hab ich mir das Wurzelhormon von Pötschge bestellt...
Hast Du mal einen Tip, wie es was werden muß???
Ich muß das Ding immer zurückschneiden...und das das nicht klappt macht mich schier wahnsinnig
Problem ist das es 30cm  lange peitschenartige Triebe hat, an deren ende dann die Blätter wachsen... So sind die "Augen" immer nur auf ein etwa 5cm langes Stamstück verteilt, dann kommt schonwieder die nächste Peitsche raus...Wo würdest Du schneiden...oder doch lieber ein Abrissling? Der hätte dann aber keine Augen???

VG Biotopfan
*


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (17. Mai 2014)

Da hast du ja ne ganze schöne Auswahl!

Hmm, eigentlich wollte ich die Echis mehr oder weniger kalt überwintern (10 - 12 °C), da ich im Aquarium keinen Platz habe und die jährlich erneute Umgewöhnung an die emerse Kultur ist mir zu umständlich.
Vielleicht auch bei Zimmertemperatur mit Zusatzbeleuchtung. Na mal sehen wie ich es mache, ist ja noch Zeit bis dahin.

Noch mal eine andere Sache. Hier mal eine Verbreitungskarte von Echinodorus cordifolius in den USA.
http://bonap.net/MapGallery/County/Echinodorus cordifolius.png

Laut dieser Karte müsste E. cordifolius doch eigentlich winterhart sein oder zu mindest fast!? Was sagen die Experten dazu?


Wegen der  Seemandelbaumvermehrung muss ich erst noch mal nachschauen. Denn der ist ja nicht so alltäglich in Gärtnereien.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (8. Juni 2014)

So, die Echis sind schon seit ca. drei Wochen draußen und entwickeln sich nach einer langsamen Gewöhnung an die Sonne recht gut, besonders 'Tanzende Feuerfeder'.

Ich habe noch etliche Echis bestellt, die ich aber erst noch umgewöhnen muss. Bei manchen gehts schneller, bei manchen langsamer. Ich werde heute mal Bilder machen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Juni 2014)

Hi Biotopfan,

Echinodorus tenellus, bolivianus, magdalenensis u.a gibt's schon lange keine mehr . Alle ausläuferbildenden (ex Echinodorus-Arten) sind schon seit fast 10 Jahren wissenschaftlich als eigenständige Gattung Helanthium geführt
Desgleichen gibt es auch keine der ehemals wohlbekannten Arten wie E. amazonica, E. bleheri, E. paniculatus, E. parviflorus (und noch einige) mehr. Diese ehemaligen Arten sind genetisch alles nur Wuchsformen von E. grisebachi und daher mußte der Artstatus aufgehoben werden, sie heißen daher nun E. grisebachi "Bleherae", E. grisebachi "Amazonica" E. grisebachi "Tropica" ect.

was aber auch mal wieder ein erschreckendes Beispiel ist was so im Aquaristikfachhandel abläuft. Da werden immer noch Pflanzen- und Fischarten unter Namen verkauft die es z.T schon seit mehr als 25-30 Jahren so nicht mehr gibt

@mirko: solange die Rhizome nicht einfrieren ist sie winterhart - was auf der Karte halt auch täuscht ist ja das die Großen Seen ja breitengradmäßig schon wie wir hier in Mitteleuropa liegen (die Vorkommen reichen so gesehen also von der Sahara bis Südfrankreich


----------



## Biotopfan (8. Juni 2014)

Hei, ja ich weiß...nur schmeiß ich immer Helanthium und Hemianthus durcheinander und Echi flutscht einem einfach leichter über die Zunge..sorry...

Meine beiden Cordilforuse sind diesjahr derart fett und hart, da vergeht sogar den __ Schnecken der appetit...Sie sind schon seit Ende März draußen und stehen in dem Kasten mit drin, in dem die Geranienkästen am Balkongeländer drin stehen...
Auf dem Rasen ist ein höchst gefährliches Pflaster bei uns..ich habe mir sogar, im Herbst minikleine Schnecken mit ins Haus getragen und mich gewundert, warum die Echis dauernd angeknabbert waren...Schleimspuren haben sie dann verraten und ich hab sie nachts dann überlistet...Hat lange dauert bis ich alle hatte
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (9. Juni 2014)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> @mirko: solange die Rhizome nicht einfrieren ist sie winterhart - was auf der Karte halt auch täuscht ist ja das die Großen Seen ja breitengradmäßig schon wie wir hier in Mitteleuropa liegen (die Vorkommen reichen so gesehen also von der Sahara bis Südfrankreich


Jetzt kommt es darauf an wonach man sich richten soll? Nach dem Breitengrad oder der USDA-Klimazone? Nach *dieser detailierten USDA-Karte* müsste E. cordifolius ja theoretisch bis in USDA-Zone 5 und 6 vorkommen. Und in Deutschland haben wir hauptsächlich Zone 6 und 7. Die Frage ist jetzt kann man die USDA-Zonen der USA auf Deutschland übertragen? Eine so detailierte Karte gibt es ja von D scheinbar (noch) nicht.


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Juni 2014)

Hallo, gib haltmal Klimazone Deutschland ein, da kommen allerhand Schaubilder
zb. Winterhärtezonen
http://www.farn-gaertnerei.de/images/Klimakarte_Deutschland2.jpg
Wir sind demnach 8a
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (9. Juni 2014)

Ja es gibt schon Bilder aber die sind halt alle nicht so detailliert wie die USA Karten. Und stimmen meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz genau. Nach dieser Karte wäre Dresden Zone 7b, was absolut nicht hinhauen kann. Und ich hier Pirna Zone 7a, wo aber auch eher Zone 6a - 6b zuteffen würde.
Am treffensden finde ich zur Zeit die Karte von Tobias W. Spanner (www.winterhaertezonen.de). Das haut schon eher hin, er hat aber wieder eigene Winterhärtezonen erfunden (tA bis tF), ob man die so einfach auf die USAD-Zonen übertragen kann weiß ich nicht (evtl. Zone 6a bis 8b).

Wenn du 8a bist muss du ja in einem der dunkelgelben Bereiche wohnen. Da hast dus gut und kannst so einiges an Exoten auspflanzen was bei mir gnadenlos erfrieren würde!


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (9. Juni 2014)

Hier mal aktuelle Bilder.


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Juni 2014)

Ja, bei uns ist ja das Rhein-Maingebiet, mit mildem Weinbauklima.
Wenn es länger kalt ist, mit tagsüber Frost, dann -5 bis -7 kälter ist es Tags fast nie  und länger schon gar nicht.
Nachts ist mit -12° schon die alleräußerste Kälte erreicht und das nur alle paar Jahre...
Normal ist ehr so bis -3 bis -5° mit ab und zu mal einer Spitze von -7°
Diesen Winter hätte man __ Kübelpflanzen und Geranien draußen lassen können...wäre ihnen besser bekommen.
VG Biotopfan

Sehr schön Deine Echinodorus
Bei mir kommt jetzt eine Blüte nach der andern


.


----------



## Hagalaz (9. Juni 2014)

Das ist ja niedlich eure Temperaturen das sind bei uns Herbsttemperaturen

Aber ich muss sagen mein Interesse ist geweckt werde mich auch mal an einer probieren die dann den Sommer über im Sumpfbeet steht.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (9. Juni 2014)

Ja, von max. -12 °C kann ich hier nur träumen. Ich muss schon mit unter -20 °C rechnen. Im letzten Winter, der keiner war, waren hier aber auch nur mal kurzzeitig -10 °C.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Juni 2014)

Hi Mirko,

was ist eigentlich aus deinen Thalien geworden. Bei mir haben die T. geniculata nicht mal den ersten Winter überstanden. Die T. dealbata wachsen aber auch heute noch. Sind zwar nicht so groß (die 6 saßen nun schon das 3 Jahr ungedüngt  in den gleichen Töpfen und haben diese mit ihren Rhizomen gesprengt) blühen aber schon seit den 2. Jahr. 2 der Dealbata-Horste hab ich nun zerstückelt und um -30 - -35cm im Teich "ausgewildert". Mal schauen ob/wie sie in 7b den Winter im Teich vertragen (Pontederia lanceolata hält sich seit Jahren schon bei -20cm)

MfG Frank


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (15. Juni 2014)

Die Thalien gibts leider nicht mehr. Die T. geniculata hat auch bei mir den ersten Winter nicht überlebt. Die T. dealbata habe ich immer im Teich überwintert, ca. 60 cm tief und hab sie dann im Frühjahr wieder hochgeholt. Das hat auch einige Jahre gut geklappt aber vor ca. 3 Jahren hat sie dann nicht mehr ausgetrieben.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (18. Juli 2014)

Hier mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder der Echis. Wie ich feststellen musste wurde mir die ein oder andere Sorte evtl. falsch geliefert. Deshalb ist die ID mancher unsicher. 

'Roter Oktober'
 

E. osiris 'rubra'
 

'Ozelot' ???
 

Die 'Spidernet' wurde als *'Altlandsberg'* identifiziert. Macht sich aber prächtig und vergrünt auch nicht komplett!
 

'Rosé'
 

'Scarlet Snake'
 

'Tanzende Feuerfeder'
 


Das waren zwar noch nicht alle aber die anderen sind teilweise noch in der Umstellungsphase und noch nicht so sehenswert.


----------



## Biotopfan (18. Juli 2014)

Hei, das war Gedankenübertragung, heute mittag habe ich die Bilder meiner Cordilforus bearbeitet    .
Das ist dieses Jahr derart ein Monster geworden Hiernoch ein Bild von vor 4 Wochen.
Sie und meine Aquartica stehen im Balkonkasten bei den Geranien. __ Schnecken haben sie zum Fressen gern..Wenn die auf dem Boden stehen würde, wären sie löchrig wie ein schweizer Käse
 
Einen Teil der andern hab ich gestern umgetopft und gedüngt. Denkemal die fotografier ich paar Tage später, wenn sie so richtig durchtreiben
Das gibt jetzt richtiges Echiwetter...
So noch ein Bild von der E. Aquartica
...


----------



## Biotopfan (18. Juli 2014)

Wenn Du die Blattmuster genauer sehen möchtest, leg die Adventivpflanzen schwimmend ins Aquarium...dann sollten sie besser rauskommen.
Hier meine Python und eine Altlandsberg
 
ganz kleine Python
   

Deine Ozelot hat mir bisschen wenig Flecken auf den neuen Blättern...die Tanzende Feuerfeder auch. Letztere haben bei mir immer einen roten Rand und rote Maserung.
Die ist eigentlich auch emers unverwechselbar.
Solche Bilder von kurz nach dem Versenken müßte ich mal von allen Arten machen.
Die sind am aussagekräftigsten.
Zb. sehen sich Frans Stoffels und Altlandsberg emers zum verwecheln ähnlich. Unter Wasser aber total krass unterschiedlich.
Mach Du das doch auch, dann können wir vergleichen.
VG Monika


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (18. Juli 2014)

> Deine Ozelot hat mir bisschen wenig Flecken auf den neuen Blättern...die Tanzende Feuerfeder auch. Letztere haben bei mir immer einen roten Rand und rote Maserung.
> Die ist eigentlich auch emers unverwechselbar.
> Solche Bilder von kurz nach dem Versenken müßte ich mal von allen Arten machen.
> Die sind am aussagekräftigsten.
> ...


Ja bei der Ozelot bin ich mir auch nicht sicher. Obwohl, als ich sie bekam, sah sie eigentlich wie eine typische Ozelot aus. Die Tanzende Feuerfeder ist schon eine. Die Flecken waren nur am Anfang und sind jetzt nur ganz kurz und kaum sichbar bei den neusten Blättern.

Wieso soll ich die Pflanzen jetzt wieder ins Aquarium setzen??? Ich habe sie doch gerade erst mühsam auf die emerse Kultur umgestellt! Da mach ich ja wieder alle zunichte.

Aber die E. cordifolius sieht richtig klasse aus! Wünschte meine wäre auch schon so in der Größe.


----------



## Biotopfan (19. Juli 2014)

Hei, nicht die Mutterpflanzen..wenn Du Adventivpflanzen an den Blütenstängeln hast, nimm mal von jeder eine..beschrifte sie irgendwie...zb. so 
Das ist Plastik von einem 1 Liter Joghurtbecher und ein Vesperbeuteldraht von Aldi
*ggg* meinte mal einer es sieht aus wie eine Leiche im Leichenschauhaus...die haben auch so einen Zettel an der Fußzehe hängen...
Egal...aufjedenfall so eine Adventivpflanze ins Aq stopfen, die sind schön kräftig und färben toll aus...mit denen kann man am leichtesten die art bestimmen.
Vorsicht, nicht zuviel Nitrat im Becken, sonst gehen die Farben weg und alles is nurnoch einheitlich grün :-(
Ein toller Echinodorenfotograf ist Wolfgang Ise. Bei ihm konnte man super submerse Pflanzen vergleichen, weil die Merkmale sehr schön rauskamen..er hatte es einfach drauf...Leider hat er seine Galerien eingestampft :-( Man kann seine Homepage zb. käuflich erwerben...
Wenn man Wolfgang Ise Echinodoren bei Googel eingibt und Bilder anklickt, kann man noch einige wenige finden, die die Qualität seiner Fotos zeigen...
Es sind die bunten Pflanzen in den abgeschnittenen Petflaschen mit Kies zb. diehier
http://www.acuaristas.cl/fotos/taxa/echino/e_roter_oktober.jpg
VG Monika


----------



## Biotopfan (25. Juli 2014)

Hei, hier die gewünschten Bilder von der Echi "Deep Purple"
emers...wow..so lang hab ich die schon 
  
submers..in einem Aquarium in dem nur Deep Purple und Schlüteri gehalten werden...Verwechselung ausgeschlossen...
  
VG Monika


----------



## Biotopfan (27. Juli 2014)

Hei..tja auch der Winter is ein Thema für tropische Wasserpflanzen...nicht allen bekommt es wenn sie im Haus im Warmen stehen...deswegen werden bei mir ein paar in die Garage ausgelagert...HIer hat es auch in strengen Wintern sicher mind. 8° Ein Minimaxthermometer ist sehr hilfreich.
 
Auch weil mein Mann eine Wasserpottphobie hat ;-) (ich kanns ihm nicht verdenken, auch wenn es lästig is
In dem großen Kübel sind tropische, semiemerse Wasserpflanzen und in dem kleinen meine eine Echi cordilflorus mit Utricularia..links in der schwarzen Schale Hutpilzpflanze unten hinter der Schlauchtrommel stehen noch Echinodorusjungpflanzen. Hat letzten Winter prima funktioniert...alles hat überlebt und wieder schön ausgetrieben..nurnicht zu früh wegschmeißen..das kommt wieder...Diesjahr werd ich mehr von den Pflanzen auslagern...in der Garage ist nichts kaputtgegangen..in der Wohnung dagegen 3 Pflanzen, von denen ich noch keinen Backup hatte :-(
VG Monika


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (2. Aug. 2014)

Hier mal einige aktuelle Bilder meiner emersen Echis. Die sind in den letzten Wochen teilweise ganz schön gewachsen.​ 
*'Ozelot' ?*
 

*E. osiris "rubra"*
 

*'Altlandsberg'*
 

*'Frans Stoffels'*
 

*'Roter Oktober' ?*
 

*Als Echinodorus argentinensis gekauft. Es handelt sich höchstwahrscheinlich um E. subalatus.*
 

*Eine unbekannte aber sehr schöne Echinodorus. Bekommen als E. spec. 'Doppelrot'.*
 

 

*'Scarlet Snake' - Der E. uruguayensis Anteil ist deutlich zu erkennen!*
 

 ​


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (2. Aug. 2014)

*'Rosé'*
 

*E. ×barthii*
 

*Falschlieferung von Echinodorus 'Aflame'. Es könnte sich um E. 'Red Flame' handeln.*
 

*'Red Flame'*
 

*Blattdetail von Echinodorus 'Regine Hildebrandt'.*
 

*'Tanzende Feuerfeder'*
 ​


----------



## Biotopfan (2. Aug. 2014)

Hei, danke für die Bilder..die sehen ja echt wunderschön aus  Die Doppelt rot ¿ (Ironie) ist ja genial...möchte mal sehen, wie die unter Wasser aussieht...
Die E. Sublatus ist laut Kasselmann eigentlich die E. Amazonicus...da müßte ich mal Unterwasserblätter sehen..aber die gehört ja zu den Bleheri und gehen emers eigentlich nur sehr schwer, also  unter gespannter Luft...Bleheri, Amazonicus und Parviflorus hab ich auchschon versucht auf emers umzustellen..hab ich aufgegeben..macht keinen Sinn..die gehen unter normalen Zimmerpflanzenbedingungen alle kaputt :-(
Die Argentinensis is gleich mit der Grandiflorus und hat ehr herzblättrige Blätter...Schau Dir mal E. Muriaticus an...die könnte das evt. sein...

Ja, könnte Ozelot sein...schön kräftige Pflanze..gratuliere 

Welche Topfgröße verwendest Du? 12cm?
VG Monika


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (2. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Monika,

also ich habe mal gelesen (weiß jetzt ni mehr wo), das die meisten Pflanzen die als E. argentinensis im Handel sind eigentlich E. subalatus sind. Da meine auch mehr oder weniger diese "geflügelten" Blattstiele (siehe Artname) hat, nehme ich an das es E. subalatus ist.
Das E. argentinensis = E. grandiflorus ist hatte ich ja gehofft. Ist nun aber scheinbar doch eine E. subalatus. Auch gut! Wird sich zeigen, wenn sie größer ist.

Wo schreibt denn Kasselmann das E. sublatus eigentlich E. amazonicus ist? Hab grad noch mal im Buch bei der E. subalatus geschaut, da steht nichts.

Die schwarzen Vierkanttöpfe sind 13er. Die kleineren, braunen, runden sind 9er. Das sind die Töpfe wenn es sie auf emers umstelle. Die 'Tanzende Feuerfeder' sitzt glaube ich in einem 18er oder 20er Topf.

Was ich mich jetzt frage. Sollte ich, die in den kleinen Töpfen, dieses Jahr noch mal umtofen oder lieber nicht? Die kleinen Töpfe sind jetzt eigentlich alle gut durchwurzelt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Aug. 2014)

Hi Monika und Mirko

auf Pflanzenbücher die schon vor 2011-2012 geschrieben wurden darf man sich z.Z. gar nicht mehr verlassen
Die ehemals z.B. in der Aquaristik wohlbekannten E. amazonicus, E. bleheri, E. parviforus und noch ein paar mehr gibt es seit Beginn der genetischen Revision in der Pflanzenwelt heute gar nicht mehr

sie sind genetisch nun nur als Wuchsformen von Echinodorus grisebachi erkannt worden und heißen heute Echinodorus grisebachi "Amazonica", E. grisebachi "Bleherae" , E. grisebachi "Parviflora", E. grisebachi "Tropica" (letzteres war die ehemalige kompakte Sorte "Tropica" von ex.  E. parviflorus

(ich bin ja wegen der laufenden Revisionen auch schon dauernd dabei die Eintragungen im Lexikon zu ändern - demnächst kann ich da z.B. die ganzen Ahorne wieder ändern da nun auch die Familie Aceraceae (Ahorngewächse) nicht mehr existent ist. Ahorne sind heute Sapindaceae (Seifenbaumgewächse) und gehören in deren Unterfamilie Hippocastanoideae (Rosskastaniengewächse))

MfG Frank


----------



## Biotopfan (2. Aug. 2014)

Hei..ok...das grisebachi hab ich mir jetztmal geschenkt..sorry...
Früher gab es mal eine die sah aus wie eine Echinodorus grisebachi "Amazonica" auch von der Größe her und hat sich aber mit Ausläuftern vermehrt wie eine E. Bolivianus..emja ich mein
Helanthium bolivianum "latifolius"
Wisst ihr von der etwas? Die hätte ich gerne wieder...Wäre eine extrem dankbare Pflanze für den Hintergrund in kleinen Aquarien...
VG Monika


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (2. Aug. 2014)

Wird die nich genau so von Dennerle angeboten?


----------



## Biotopfan (2. Aug. 2014)

Ja, die Latifolius klar..aber nicht die die aussieht wie die Amazonicus (Größe) und sich verbreitet wie eine Latifolius...
VG Monika


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (2. Aug. 2014)

Oder meinst du Helanthium angustifolius? Heißt jetzt glaube ich Helanthium bolivianum 'Angustifolius'.


----------



## Biotopfan (2. Aug. 2014)

Hei..die hab ich auch...die sieht im Aquarium ehr aus wie Vallisneria Nana, nur das die Abstände zwischen den Pflanzen viel größer sind und die Knoten anders aussehen...Vesuvius hab ich auch..die sind mir mal zurück in die Helanthium bolivianum 'Angustifolius' gefallen, aus denen die mal rausmutiert waren..war ärgerlich..aber wozu hat man Bekannte, die den gleichen Spleen haben?...Schwubbdiwupp war Ersatz da und weiter gehts...
VG Monika


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (4. Aug. 2014)

Ich habe hier noch zwei mir unbekannte Echis.

Diese habe ich als E. uruguayensis bekommen. Hab ich gleich gesehen das es keine ist. Erinnert mich an etwas aus dem Grisebachi-Komplex. Macht sich aber draußen recht gut ohne schlapp zu machen.

 



Diese habe ich als E. horemanii bekommen. Da zweifle ich aber auch dran. Die neusten Blätter trocknen in der Sonne teilweise immer wieder ein. Ist auch zu sehen. Hab sie jetzt erst mal schattiger gestellt. Ich habe langsam den Verdacht, das es sich um E. martii/major handelt!?


----------



## Biotopfan (4. Aug. 2014)

Hei..emers immer sehr schwer..ich würd auf die ersten Adventivpflanzen warten und sie dann in ein Aquarium setzen, nicht zu stickstoffreich=grün...da sind sie dann am besten zu beurteilen...
VG Monika


----------



## Biotopfan (4. Aug. 2014)

Naja, man muß eigentlich wenn man neue Pflanzen hat immer sämtliche Synonyme und alte Bezeichnungen dazuschreiben, weil es sonst ein heilloses durcheinander gibt.
Sonst denkt man...juhu...hab ich noch nicht..her damit...dabei hat sie nur einen andern Namen, weil der Vorbesitzer sie unter einem Synonym gekauft/bekommen hat...
Bei mir stehen auf den Töpfen alle Namen drauf, die ich weiß...zb.
E. Schlüteri/Cordiflorus mini/maculatus
Das Kasselmann Echibuch ist zwar schon älter, aber man kann dochschon etwas von dem Durcheinander erahnen und seine Schlüsse ziehen...
VG Monika




Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Monika und Mirko
> 
> auf Pflanzenbücher die schon vor 2011-2012 geschrieben wurden darf man sich z.Z. gar nicht mehr verlassen
> Die ehemals z.B. in der Aquaristik wohlbekannten E. amazonicus, E. bleheri, E. parviforus und noch ein paar mehr gibt es seit Beginn der genetischen Revision in der Pflanzenwelt heute gar nicht mehr
> ...


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (5. Aug. 2014)

Hier noch mein 3 Bildchen einiger Echis....

Eine namenlose die mir als E. horemanii grün geschickt wurde. Naja, eher nicht . Sieht aber trotzdem interessant aus und erinnert mich an eine breitblättrige Red Rubin oder meine Simply Red.
 

Meine E. horemanii red. Wird jetzt richtig schön.
 

Und noch mal zum Vergleich meine 'Scarlet Snake'.
 


Ich habe jetzt doch noch mal einige umgetopft. Allerdings nicht in so große 13er sondern erst mal in 11er Vierkanttöpfe, damit sie auch noch gut durchwurzeln können.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (22. Juli 2015)

Mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder von den Echis! Nach anfänglichen Startschwierigkeiten haben sie sie wieder sehr gut gemacht. Ich hatte sie wahrscheinlich zu schnell in die Sonne gestellt.

 

 

 

'Yellow Sun'
 

'Regine Hildebrandt'
 

'Aflame'
 

Hier bei soll es sich 2x um die 'Red Rubin' handeln. Ich denke die linke ist die echte.
 

E. uruguayensis
 

Zwei interessante Sorten. Beide vom gleichen Händler als E. spec "Doppelrot" erhalten. Unterscheiden sich aber.
 

'Hadi Red Pearl'


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (22. Juli 2015)

Und noch zwei.

'Deep Purple'
 

Und hier werden grad einige Echis an das emerse Leben gewöhnt bzw. an eine niedrigere Luftfeuchtigkeit. Zu was ein alter Glastopfdeckel doch gut sein kann!
 


Wer Fragen hat kann sie ruhig stellen!


----------



## Biotopfan (22. Juli 2015)

Hei Mirko, super irgendwie kommen mir auch Pflänzchen bekannt vor..wie zb. die Deep Purple...kann das sein das die über einen Umweg namens Klaus zu Dir gekommen ist?
Hier ein Foto von meinen Echis..muß mal ein neues machen, vor lauter Blütenstängeln sieht man jetzt keine Pflanzen mehr
Ich lieb die Dinger so
Hier ein Bild vom Juni, die haben nochmal ordentlich zugelegt  Letztes Jahr waren sie sehr lange draußen..teilweise mit Kerze über Nacht vor zuviel Kälte geschützt...Es hat sich zum Schluss grauschimmel breit gemacht, der an den Blütenblättern anfing, mangels Belüftung, wenn ich nicht konnte...war aber eigentlich nicht schlimm...
  Das ist das Trauerspiel im Winter Da gehts noch, aber es ist so frustrierend, wenn sie ein Blatt nach dem andern einbüßen Die müssen richtig fett in den Winter gehen, sonst machen sie auf  halber Strecke schlapp Wie überwinterst Du?
VG Monika
 
PS.
Was mir im Moment etwas Sorgen macht, oder doch nicht???
Meine größten Töpfe stinken fürchterlich nach faulen Eiern/Schwefelwasserstoff.
Den Echis gehts aber gut und sie wachsen wie die bekloppten...
Das sind Echi Cordifolius, Echi Obelix und Echi Aquartica...
Ich hab letztens mal gelesen, das man bei Hydrokultur Wasserstoffperoxyd mit in die Nährlösung geben kann um die Sauerstoffversorgung sicherzustellen.
Hat davon schonmal jemand was gehört? Aber eigentlich müßten ja die Echis den sauerstoff über die Wurzeln ins Substrat bringen..im Aquarium können sie das ja auch???
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Juli 2015)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Was mir im Moment etwas Sorgen macht, oder doch nicht???
> Meine größten Töpfe stinken fürchterlich nach faulen Eiern/Schwefelwasserstoff.


Das sind wohl Bakterien im Wasser. Schon mal versucht da Wasserflöhe rein zu geben. Einige wenige filtern die Bakterien möglicherweise raus.
Hat bei mir in einem großen Pott mit Zyperngrass eine Zeit lang gut geklappt. Da war auch eine Menge freies Wasser um die Pflanze.


----------



## Biotopfan (22. Juli 2015)

Hei, bei mir sind Muschelkrebse und Blasenschnecken drin, zur Pflege.
Die machen eigentlich klaglos alles mit...egal ob 40° oder Dünger...
Wasserflöhe könnten da etwas zickiger sein..aber ich kanns mal versuchen...
Hab welche da...

Naja, das ist auch aus Aquarien ein bekanntes Problem. Verdichtung und fehlender Sauerstoff führen zu Nitratabbau und wenns zu sauerstoffarm wird, entsteht Schwefelwasserstoff, welches für viele Tiere mehr oder weniger giftig ist.
Auch im Teich ist diese Reaktion in zu dicken Schlammschichten nicht erwünscht.

Vielleicht ist auch einfach nur die Öffnung in der der Topf mit Seramis und Pflanzen hängt einfach nicht weit genug, das ein ordentlicher Gasaustausch stattfinden kann.

Ammoniak aufgrund eines zu hohen PH glaub ich nicht, da ich mit Regenwasser gieße...Nährlösung tausche ich mit Leitung/Regen 1:1 aus, dann weiter mit Regenwasser. Weil Hydrodünger ja kein Calcium mitbringt.

Mirco wie ist es bei Dir mit __ Schnecken?
Ich kann meine nicht über Nacht auf dem Rasen stehen lassen. Ich stell sie dann auf den Terassentisch, wo sie eigentlich auch nicht hingehören :-(
Mir würde ein Ebbe und Fluttisch mit Frühbeetkasten vorschweben.
So Hochbeetmäßig... Das müßte dann noch Schneckensicher gemacht werden.
Chiao Moni



VG Monika


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (27. Juli 2015)

Hallo Monika,

nee, die Deep Purple habe ich nicht von Klaus. Stehe aber mit ihm in gutem Kontakt. Die habe ich von aquaristic.net. Ich war selber erstaunt das ich da die echte bekommen habe. Da habe ich wohl viel Glück gehabt. Ich weiß gar nicht ob die die noch im Angebot haben.

Überwinterst du deine warm? Also ich habe es letzten Herbst so gemacht. Als der erste Frost angekündigt wurde, habe ich die Echis etwas tiefer ins Wasser gestellt, damit nur die Blätter erfrieren, nicht aber evtl. die Töpfe. Die Blätter habe ich dann abgeschnitten und die unter Wasser stehenden Töpfe noch eine ganze Weile (bis Anfang Dezember) draußen stehen lassen. Es war ja letzten Winter lange mild bzw. der ganze Winter war sehr mild. Leider sind mir die Echis dann im Winterquartier schon im Januar wieder ausgetrieben, da es durch den milden Winter dort zu warm war. Hab sie dann einfach wachsen lassen, zwar ziemlich vergeilt aber anders gings nicht. Anfang April kamen sie dann Spätfrostgeschützt wieder raus. Komischerweise haben die Echis, die eigentlich mehr Kälte vertragen, also E. uruguayensis/horemanii & Co die Überwinterung nicht so gut überstanden. Die E. uruguayensis "Horemanii-Typen" sind sogar eingegangen. Wovon auch eine eingegangen ist und die andere ewig gebraucht hat um sehr spärlich wieder auszutreiben, sind die E. subalatus/argentinensis. Alle anderen sind eigentlich gut über den Winter gekommen.

Zeig mal deine 'Aquartica', da interessiert mich mal der emerse Habitus!

Mit __ Schnecken habe ich eher weniger Probleme. Ich habe zwar vor Kurzem Fraßschäden gehabt aber das kann auch von Raupen gewesen sein. Hatte ich letztes Jahr schon. Ich habe aber auch Schneckenkorn gestreut.
Leg doch mal nen Kupferdraht/band um die Echi-Kübel. Da gehen die Schnecken nicht drüber.


----------



## Biotopfan (27. Juli 2015)

Hei, raupen hatte ich im Winter auch in der Wohnung..ich hab nicht aufgepasst und die haben mir die Tanzende Feuerfeder bis auf den Stumpf abgefressen :-( aber die hat sich gut erholt...
Die Aquartica guck auf das Copyright auf den Bildern..die hab ich schon lange...
Das is die im weißen Topf...
Die is auch total robust und kann man im Winter problemlos wie eine ganz normale Zimmerpflanze halten..blüht auch durch...so soll das sein 
VG Monika


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (7. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Monika,

ziemlich langestielt ist die Aquartica, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Auf den Bildern sieht die immer so kompakt aus. Sieht einer Cordifolius recht ähnlich.

Die Übeltäter der Fraßschäden habe ich gefunden, es waren __ Schnecken. Das mit den Schädlingen ist dieses Jahr nach dem milden Winter aber auch schlimm! Erst nen Haufen Läuse, zwar nicht an den Echis aber an anderen Pflanzen. __ Wanzen die an meinen Yucca-Früchten saugen! Dann trotz extremer Trockenheit relativ viele Schnecken. Ameisen die mir das Leben schwer machen und meine Yucca-Früchte anfressen wollen "en masse". Und heute habe ich an den Echis auch noch einige Dickmaulrüssler entdeckt. Diese Viecher habe ich vielleicht "gefressen"!


----------



## Biotopfan (7. Aug. 2015)

Jo, die Mitfresser sind echt gemein :-(
Die Blattläuse halten sich im Moment in Grenzen.
__ Schnecken gibts bei uns diesjahr sogut wie garkeine..ich frag mich, wie die Biester sind?
Wir haben auch Glühwürmchen, Spitzmäuse und Igel...schätzemal die greifen sofort zu, wenn dochmal eine sich aus der Erde wagt...
Ich hatte mal Raupen im Winter an den Echis und habs nicht gemerkt. Die haben mir die Tanzende Feuerfeder bis auf den Stumpf abgefressen :-( mann war ich sauer...
Das haben sie auch nicht überlebt...das waren so grüne Biester..die hat man erst auf den 3. Blick gesehen...
Oder Kohleulenraupen..ganz gemein..die sind erst nachts rausgekommen, haben die Herzblätter angefressen und sind dann wieder abgetaucht :-(
Bin dann jeden Abend..ahh, 24 oder 1 Uhr auf dem Boden rumgerobbt und hab die Viecher mit der Taschenlampe gesucht :-(

Ich wünsch mir einen Ebbe und Fluttisch, auf __ Stelzen, wie ein Hochbeet mit Frühbeetkasten drauf 
Und am liebsten noch Rollen untendran..damit ich das Ding auf dem Rasen hin und herschieben kann..immer der Sonne nach
Das wär klasse, aber leider nicht machbar 

Die Cordiflorus und der Obelix saufen jeden Tag 5 Liter im Mom...die sind kurz davor in einen 10 Liter Mörtelkübel zu wechseln..aber die sehn so bescheiden aus im Esszimmererker im Winter  Ganzschön teuer, wenn man da schöne Töpfe haben möchte...aber die beiden überwintern echt total problemlos...die bleiben den ganzen Winter schön..auch die Aquartica..obs an der Größe liegt? Oder an den Harten Blättern die ihre Urform ihnen auf den Weg gegeben haben? Ich finds auf jedenfall klasse...im Gegensatz zu den Weichblättrigen, wie Frans Stoffels, Osiris usw. Die sind im Winter echt ne Zitterpartie...
VG Monika


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (7. Aug. 2015)

So nen Tisch kann man doch leicht selber bauen. Zwar nicht unbedingt Ebbe-Flut aber zu mindest was höher gelegenes. So was ähnliches will ich mir vielleicht nächstes Jahr mal bauen. Zu mindest ein Holz"gestell" oder so eine Art Hochbeet, wo ich dann oben rein einige Mörtelkästen, geschlossene Eurobehälter oder was ähnliches reinstelle. Das sieht dann  zu mindest erst mal schöner aus.

Und die Echis der Sonne hinterher tragen? Nee, so weit kommts noch! Die wachsen dort gut wo sie stehen auch wenn da nicht den ganzen Tag Sonne ist. Halbschattig wachsen manche sogar besser.


----------



## Biotopfan (7. Aug. 2015)

Ja, aber da wo ich sie haben möchte passt der nicht hin.
Sie stehen halt jetzt auf dem Rasen und nachts auf einem Teakholzliegestuhl, damit die __ Schnecken nicht rankommen.
Früher konnte ich den wie eine Schubkarre hin und herfahren, aber mittlerweile sind die Echis so schwer, dass das nimmer geht :-(
Also schlepp ich sie halt rum...3x muß/äh will ich den Standort wechseln. Vom liegestuhl in die Morgensonne, dann dort wo mittags die Sonne hinscheint und abends wieder auf den Liegestuhl...Sache von 5 Min ;-) Wenn die Tage und Nächte wieder Kühler werden, kommen die kleinen Pflanzen wieder in dieses Minigewächshaus. Das ist auch schneckendicht und wird ganzschön warm, wenn die Sonne scheint. Im Mom würden die da drin kochen ;-) Im Moment scheint auch nur von 11-17 Uhr die Sonne hin. Wenn ich sie spazierenschleppe von 8 - 20:30 ;-)
Gerade an kühlen Tagen is das besser..heut schleppe ich nicht...viel zu heiß in der Sonne...
VG Monika


----------



## MarkusP (7. Aug. 2015)

Seit diesem Jahr habe ich auch wieder Echinodoren (botanische Arten) und werde die Sammlung auf ca. 20 Arten ausbauen können. Samen von Hybriden keimen hier auch nach Jahren noch jedes Jahr im Frühjahr im warmen Wasser, die Samen waren die letzen Winter draussen ohne Wasser und sind keimfähig geblieben.


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Aug. 2015)

MarkusP schrieb:


> Samen von Hybriden keimen hier auch nach Jahren noch jedes Jahr im Frühjahr im warmen Wasser, die Samen waren die letzen Winter draussen ohne Wasser und sind keimfähig geblieben.


Gibt es auch Pflanzen welche unter dem Eis überleben würden. ? Ich habe diese herzblättrige Crypto. Ist bisschen Viel im Aquarium geworden somit wurden welche in die Mörteltonen im Bachlauf gepflanzt....haben den Winter unter dem Eis überlebt......aber von dem Wachstum in Aquarium ist nix geblieben....leben eben noch. Dieses Jahr sind einige aus dem Aquarium in den Teich gewandert ...mal abwarten.


----------



## MarkusP (8. Aug. 2015)

Den letzten Winter haben in freistehenden Mörtelwannen einige Echinodorussämlinge von Hybriden überlebt und im Mai aus dem Rhizom wieder ausgetrieben.
Im unbeheizten, einfachen Folientunnel hat eine in einer Mörtelwanne vergessene Knolle einer tropischen Seerose in Juni wieder ausgetrieben. Gleiches gilt für Samen der __ Stachelseerose, die haben Anfang Juni dann gekeimt und seit einigen Tagen ist die erste Blüte offen.

Es ist also schon möglich, dass unter einer Eisdecke Pflanzen oder Wurzelstöcke überleben, es käme einfach auf einen oder mehrere Versuche an.


----------



## Biotopfan (8. Aug. 2015)

Hei, alle Wasserpflanzen die 4° "können" überleben in der Tiefenzone. Problem ist, das es dort auch länger (zu lange) kalt ist und sie evt. wärmer brauchen um zu wachsen.
Die  meisten sind aber semiemerse Sumpfpflanzen die in der Zone +10 bis -40 wachsen wollen. Also wäre im Winter versenken eine Option.
Es gibt erstaunlich viele Wasserpflanzen die kalt abkönnen. Buch von Christel Kasselmann sind sie in einer Tabelle aufgeführt. 
Mindest/ Optimal/ Höchsttemperatur.
Seehr interessant 
Bei mir hat diesen Winter Cardimine Lyrata im Balkonkasten eingefroren überlebt
Hatte auf Blüten gehoft, aber den Gefallen hat sie mir dann doch nicht getan :-(
Man müßte viel mehr Pflanzen ausprobieren. 
Ein Bekannter hatte über Winter eine Echinodorus in einem Holzfass. Das ist nicht ganz zugefroren und das hat gereicht, das die Echi das mehrere Jahre mitgemacht hat.
Im Teich würden mir die Spitzschlammschnecken die meisten Pflanzen platt machen. Dazu reicht schon eine im 112 Literbecken das man keinen Spaß hat
VG Monika


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (9. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Markus,

was hast du denn so für Arten? Würde mich mal  interessieren.

Was komisch ist, bei mir haben letztes Jahr die Echis auch reichlich geblüht. Aber das sie Samen angesetzt haben, habe ich nicht beobachten können. Nur Adventivpflanzen.


Ich habe bei einigen Echinodorus-Töpfen gerade das Problem das sich "Blaualgen" oder sowas in der Art auf der Substratoberfläche bilden, die teilweise bis an die Blattstiele wachsen. Ich hab den Eindruck manche Echis wachsen dadurch schlechter. Hat einer ne Idee wie ich dagegen vorgehen kann?


----------



## MarkusP (9. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Mirko,

folgende Arten werden wir bis 2016 in einer speziellen botanischen Sammlung kultivieren:

E. berteroi
E. cordifolius
E. decumbens
E. floribundus
E. glaucus
E. grandiflorus
E. horizontalis
E. tunicatus
E. longiscapus
E. macrocarpus
E. macrophyllus
E. opacus
E. portoalegrensis
E. palaefolius
E. paniculatus
E. scaber
E. subalatus
E. inpai
E. lanceolatus
E. uruguayenis

Sollten wir an Pflanzen kommen, kämen folgende Arten noch dazu:

E. bracteatus
E. glandulosus
E. longipetalus
E. trialatus


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (9. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Markus,

sehr interessant! Was mir vor allem interessieren würde, wie du an die E. opacus und portoalegrensis rankommst? Das sind Arten die mich auch noch sehr interessieren. Vor allem auch emerse Kulturerfahrungen, da diese ja ziemlich heikel sein sollen. Als Alternative wäre auch noch E. 'Apart' interessant. Aber die  ist ja leider vom Markt verschwunden!

Was hast du denn für uruguayensis-Typen? Das ist der Arten-Komplex der mich immer noch am meisten interessiert. Ich mach auch mal Bilder meiner uruguayensis/horemanii-Typen.


----------



## MarkusP (9. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Markus,

die Pflanzen stammen teilweise von einem anderen Sammler, der uns ausnahmweise Pflanzenmaterial zur Verfügung gestellt hat, da die botanischen Arten kaum noch im Handel erhältlich sind oder nicht echt, sondern andere Arten sind. Von E. uruguayensis haben wir nur die arttypische Form.


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Aug. 2015)

Hallo, seit Frühjahr hab ich auch 2 Uruguayensis.
Es waren Adventivpflanzen direkt vom Blütenstängel.
Heute hab ich gesehen dass, das erste Blatt aus dem Wasser rausragt 
Hatte gelesen das die schwer emers zu halten wären und hab sie deshalb erst garnicht versucht emers zu halten...Aber wenn sie will, dann darf sie natürlich 

Marcus, find ich auch sehr interessant die Sammlung. Gibts auch Fotos?
Wir machen ja auch gerade eine Art Arterhaltungsprogram für die Echi Cultivare.
Da viele nichtmehr "produziert" werden, drohen sie auszusterben :-(
Die E. Deep Purpel ist auch eine aus der Kategorie :-(
Problem dabei ist halt auch, das sie zwar noch als alte Pflanzen gehalten werden, aber manchmal der Namen abhanden kommt...Damit sind sie dann für die Nachwelt verloren...
VG Monika


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (10. Aug. 2015)

Hier mal die emersen Pflanzen aus dem E. uruguayensis-Komplex.

Monika, diese Echis lassen sich eigentlich ohne größere Probleme auch emers kultivieren. Das einzige was ich beobachten konnte ist, dass die Pflanzen die ich gleich als "echte" E. uruguayensis bezeichne bei direkter Sonneneinstrahlung sehr sehr flach wachsen und anfangs auch mal das ein oder andere Blatt leicht eintrocknen kann. Deshalb stehen diese Echis dieses Jahr auch im Frühbeet unter 4 mm Doppelstegplatten. Die schlucken ein wenig das Licht und die Echis wachsen deutlich aufrechter.

Ok, fangen wir mal mit den "echten" E. uruguayensis an. Bei denen habe ich zwei verschiedene, die sich um Habitus leicht unterscheiden. Ich vermute das es sich bei diesen Pflanzen um die richtigen E. uruguayensis handelt. So auch Oliver Krause's Meinung.

3 Identische Pflanzen, ursprünglich als E. horemanii grün bekommen.
 

Einzelne Pflanze.
 

Blattdetail. Die Blätter sind wie gesagt "unter Glas" deutlich langgestielter. Und dieses Jahr relativ breit, fast eiförmig.
 

Hier noch ein Bild einer solchen Pflanze vom letzten Jahr unter freiem Himmel. Extrem flacher Wuchs.
 

Hier der zweite Typ. Wächst etwas größer und mit schmaleren Blättern. Die Pflanze Stammt von Oliver Krause.
 

Blattdetail
 


So, jetzt kommen die Pflanzen die ich als E. horemanii bezeichnen würde. Da E. horemanii ja aber nicht mehr gültig ist bezeichne ich diese Pflanzen als E. uruguayensis Horemanii-Typen. Auch wenn sie gleichgestellt werden mit E. uruguayensis, gibt es doch offensichtlich unterschiede. Die Pflanzen wachsen unter freiem Himmel auch nicht so extrem flach, sondern eher aufrecht und langgestielter. Der Farbton ist auch deutlich heller.

Eine Pflanze aus einer Gärtnerei auf Teneriffa. Diese war sehr groß als ich sie bekam, über 40 cm!
 

Blattdetail
 

Hier noch eine Pflanze vom letzten Jahr. Leider ist mir diese über den Winter eingegangen.
 


Die folgende Pflanze habe ich als E. horemanii rot bekommen. Ob es wirklich die echte rote Form von E. uruguayensis/horemanii ist kann ich leider nicht sagen. Die Pflanze sieht sehr grün aus, war am Anfang aber deutlich rötlicher. Auch submers treibt sie rötliche Blätter. Laut Kasselmann lässt sich die rote Form ja gar nicht emers kultivieren.
 

Blattdetail
 

Hier noch ein Bild vom letzten Jahr.
 


Jetzt noch eine Pflanzen bei der ich mir nicht mehr sicher bin was es eigentlich ist? Bekommen habe ich sie als 'Red Rubin' und war mir eigentlich sicher das es die echte ist. Bis mir dann gesagt wurde die echte 'Red Rubin' sieht anders aus. Meine Vermutung ist, dass es entweder die echte uruguayensis/horemanii rot sein könnte oder die 'Red Rubin Narrow Leaf' (var. lancifolia). Eindeutig ist aber das sie was mit E. uruguayensis zu tun hat oder zu mindest diese in der Verwandtschaft hat, falls es eine Hybride ist. Vielleicht kann ja jemand was genaueres dazu sagen!?
 

Blattdetail
 

Die echte 'Red Rubin' soll so aussehen.
 


So, jetzt würde ich gern mal die Meinung anderer (Experten) hören. Vielleicht auch von Werner (@Nymphaion), wenn er die Zeit findet.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (10. Aug. 2015)

Hier noch eine Sorte die auch sehr nach Uruguayensis-Komplex aussieht. Eine Jungpflanze der 'Red Devil'.
 

 



Und diese muss ich einfach noch zeigen. Hat nichts mit Uruguayensis & Co zu tun, ist aber meine absolute Lieblingsorte! Nach anfänglichem "Rumzicken" wird sie jetzt richtig schön! Einfach ein herrliches Farbspiel!

Echinodorus 'Yellow Sun'


----------



## Biotopfan (10. Aug. 2015)

Ok, dann hast Du ja eine ganzschöne Sammlung beisammen.
Es ärgert einen einfach nur, wenn man die genauen Namen nicht hat :-(
Ist mit AquarienMoosen genauso. Sehr schwer zu bestimmen :-(
Und Leute/Wasserpflanzengärtnereien die es nicht genau wissen und falsche Namen angeben machen das Chaos perfekt :-(
Meine Uruguayensis lass ich jetzt erstmal im Kübel. Der ist ca. 30cm hoch und wie gesagt strecken sie gerade die Blätter aus dem Wasser. Hoffe das ich sie gut übern Winter krieg, dann werden sie sicher nächstes Jahr komplett rauswachsen. 30cm ist für die Pflanze ja nix, was ich so gehört habe  Ich mach mal ein Foto.
Wenn ich so lese was Du da schreibst, bin ich jetzt auch etwas verwirrt, welche das ist.
Ich muß die mal fragen, wo ich sie her hab...vielleicht hellt das etwas auf..

Yellowsun, hab ich im Frühjahr auch bekommen, als winzige Adventivpflanze. Im Moment wächst sie wieder rückwärts :-( Ich hoffe sie berappelt sich wieder.
Was machst Du wenn eine junge Echi rückwärts wächst? Ist immer eine Zwiespältige Sache...
Zurück unter Wasser?
Weniger Dünger?
Mehr Dünger?

Ich könnte sie natürlich in den Pott mit den Uruguayensis stopfen, der wächst sehr gut  Achja..das mach ich mal...eigentlich kann es nimmer schlimmer werden :-(
VG Monika


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (16. Aug. 2015)

Mal wieder einige Bilder.

Diese mir bis jetzt unbekannte Sorte entwickelt sich jetzt zu einem richtigen Schmuckstück! Sie hat eine sehr interessante Blattzeichnung. Es könnte die neue Sorte "Krapcatnyj" sein, die glaube ich aus Russland kommt.

  

 


Und dann habe ich eine neue Theorie. Es gibt die seltene Sorte 'Aflame' über die ich bis jetzt nichts weiter herausfinden konnte. Weder vom wem sie ist, noch was die Elternpflanzen sind. Meine Theorie: Die 'Aflame' ist keine neue Hybride sondern lediglich eine sehr dunkelrote Mutation/Auslese der altbekannten E. ×barthii (evtl. bei der In-Vitro Vermehrung entstanden)! Die 'Aflame' ähnelt der ×barthii im Habitus schon ziemlich stark. Sowohl emers als auch submers. Die ×barthii ist nur etwas wüchsiger, vor allem submers. Ich habe beide Sorten in etwa gleicher Größe. Hier mal beide nebeneinander.

 

 



Monika, wenn eine Echi bei mir schwächelt lasse ich sie meistens einfach in Ruhe, ohne zu düngen. Wenn sie sich gar nicht mehr erholt, topfe ich sie dann evtl. aus und schaue was im Wurzelbereich los ist und topfe sie neu. Habe ich erst vor ein paar Tagen bei einer meiner 'Yellow Sun' gemacht. Was bei der auffällig war, sie hatte reichlich Speicherwurzeln gebildet. Wie diese hier: http://www.heimbiotop.de/E.maculatus_Knollen.jpg


----------



## Biotopfan (16. Apr. 2016)

Hallo, na, wie siehts aus?
Wie haben Eure Schätze den Winter überstanden?
Gehts schon los?
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Dez. 2016)

Ist die http://www.flowgrow.de/db/wasserpflanzen/echinodorus-barthii wirklich bis 4 ^C geeignet? Dann müsste die ja unter dem Eis klar kommen über den Winter ?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Dez. 2016)

Hi Torsten,

naja, auch bei Flowgrow ist ab und an Mist zu lesen ( siehe alleine die Verbreitungskarte bis weit in die polaren Regionen Alaskas und Kanadas und Patagoniens oder gar die vereisten Hochlagen der Anden - "winterharte" Echinodoren erreichen in Nordamerika gerade noch die wintermilden Küstengebiete um den Golf von Mexiko und die Ostküste hoch bis South Carolina/Noth Carolina. Kalt wirds da jedenfalls nur gelegentlich und dann auch nur kurzzeitig

die Elternarten E. horemanni und E. maculatus (ex E. schlueteri) sind jedenfalls aus den Tropen und da fehlt dann vor den 4 Grad eher noch ne 1

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Dez. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> und da fehlt dann vor den 4 Grad eher noch ne 1


Ja, sowas habe ich mir schon fast gedacht.


----------

